# Neues Mitglied im DB-Team



## ZAM (24. Juli 2007)

Huhu,

ich habe eben Papaschlumpf aka Flo(rian) Emmerich freigeschaltet, der unter anderen auch für uns schreibt, bevorzugt natürlich für HdRO. Er hat bereits einen 50er-Charakter und möchte uns bei der Pflege der Datenbank unterstützen. 8)

Gruß
    ZAM


----------



## Myronn (24. Juli 2007)

Hi Flo! Willkommen hier in der Hinterkammer des buffed-Tempels! Hier wohnt das niedere Fußvolk, welches zu Lohnknechterei bei Wasser und Brot verdonnert wurde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (25. Juli 2007)

Na dann mal ein Hallöchen an dich! 
*ne Runde Zauberfeuerdrachenkraut ausgeb*


----------



## Myronn (25. Juli 2007)

Was ist das für ein Kraut was Du da rauchst Maioreen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zauberdingsbums... klingt gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (25. Juli 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Kraut was Du da rauchst Maioreen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Allerdings, das ist es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kannst mich ingame anschreiben, wenn ich was auf Tasche habe schick ich dir dann gerne was zum proberauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargrimm (31. Juli 2007)

Huhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So da bin ich nun mal selber, hatte  ein paar Probleme mit meinem Account aber seit heut darf ich wieder munter draufloszocken. 

Ich werd möglichst jeden Tag ein paar Quests eintragen und mich grade im Bereich 50 abwärts tummeln, damit an diesem Ende mal was steht. 

Wenn einer von Euch auf Maiar spielt, flüstert mir doch mal was Nettes ins Ohr. 

Charname: Dargrimm

mfg

Flo


----------



## Myronn (1. August 2007)

Hey Flo,
schön, dass Du an Bord bist und hier mithilfst! Wir haben noch so schlappe 1000 Quests vor uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Viele Grüße
Uwe


----------

